# Cameron Hughes wine



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I was contacted recently about a clothing question and after I answered it checked the gentleman's website and found a new world of wine!

I then e-mailed him back and ask him about his wine business. Very interesting!

They buy and contract ultra-premium wine from top tier wineries around the world and sell them at very affordable prices.

You can fine Cameron Hughes Wine nationwide (USA) in chains like Costco, Sam's Club, Cost Plus World Markets, Kroger, Harris Teeter, Safeway, Vons, Lucky/Savemart, Publix, and in our CH Web Store.

I think ordering online at *https://www.chwine.com* is the easiest! 

I ordered two bottles to try. The first was

Lot 242
2009 Atlas Peak Chardonnay
Online Price: $13.00 At only $13 this one tastes like a $40 bottle (if you notice prices!)

There is a slight malolactic taste (buttery) and a hint of oak. You certain get the fruit taste(citrus, apple, pear, peach), but it's not fruity. Not a sit-around-and-sip variety but would go best with food.

The other, of course was a Cab.

Lot 230
2009 Chalk Hill Sonoma County Cabernet Sauvignon
Online Price: $16.00 

The very dark color hints of it's very big taste! Definitely would go with a good steak. This cabernet is also a great deal with anything comparable going for around $60 a bottle. It can be stored for a while if you like. As for me, I've never been able to do that!!

If you're willing to take a chance, since these are limited edition wines (not to be found again!), you'll really enjoy the wine tasting adventure from Cameron Hughes without costing you a fortune!

Plus they do tasting all over the USA (check the site for the latest).

*https://www.chwine.com/*


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Andy! I'm always looking for some good suggestions for wines at a good value. The Cab looks interesting for sure. 
Tom


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I tried one of these from my girlfriend's parents' rather exhaustive wine collection. It's more proof that good wine doesn't always need to be over $20. As her father said, "There is wine you buy to brag about... and there is wine you buy to actually drink."


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I actually saw Ed Hardy wine at the store the other day.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

... Ed Hardy wine? Seriously?

I'd rather buy wine from adulterer Francis Ford Coppola.


----------



## Sarastro (Nov 29, 2005)

I have purchased a great deal of Cameron Hughes wines and they never disappoint. In overall quality and complexity, they are unequaled at their price point. This is one wine group anyone can purchase with confidence. The downside is that one never really knows what he is buying (outside of varietal) and obtaining more of a particular lot number is problematic.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Within the CH family they have a segment called the Flying Winemaker, where they source great wines from other parts of the world. I just bought their cab from Maipo Valley in Chile. I haven't cracked it yet, but will soon. My problem is that I don't consider myself expert enough to detail it to you in accurate, wine-ology terms. I will tell you if it sucks or if its great, in my opinion .
Tom


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I find it odd that people who sing the virtues of made in the USA and hand made quality would buy wine from a bunch of carpetbagging off lot salesmen. Buy your wine from real winemakers.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Um... okay?


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Really. To me this would be like someone singing the virtues of Kenneth Cole loafers. Of course a lot of people don't care about the future of handmade wines and the people who make them.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The same could be said about a lot of things... but I guess we're all proles for not getting the best!


----------

